# Part for American Slicing Machine



## mohuntr (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello All! 
My late father left me an American Slicing machine that is missing the sharpening system cover that is shown in the pic. I “borrowed” the pic from another thread. If anyone has one they are willing to part with please let me know.


----------



## kit s (Jan 13, 2022)

Might try this https://butchersupplycompany.com/ they helped me with mine. Got a lot of knowledge about slicers.


----------



## mohuntr (Jan 13, 2022)

kit s said:


> Might try this https://butchersupplycompany.com/ they helped me with mine. Got a lot of knowledge about slicers.




  Thank you sir!


----------

